# Jebel Hafeet



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Got visitors over and want to do a one day road trip out of Dubai. Jebel Hafeet came up but is there anything to do at the top or nearby? Isn't there springs nearby, can you swim in them?

I don't really want to drive to Al Ain to drive up a mountain then come home again.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

The views are breathtaking. The spring is quite close to the mountain and there is a lovely park there as well. You can have a nice BBQ(Braai) there. Normally cooler than Dubai. The only thing to do at the top is look at the bottom


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I think the camel market in Al AIn is definitely worth a stop...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There are indoor swimming areas near the springs but dont know whether they are the actual springs or a separate pool

There is a very cool flower garden around 4-5km before the turoff to Hafeet: 

The views from Jabal Hafeet are really good, and if you want the best view , you wont get it at the top, instead try stopping at the scenic viewpoint near the turnoff to Mecure hotel. 
That point is not enclosed and you can see all of alain and buraimi in front of you, specially pectacular at night
The top feels a bit caged with the fences

There is also a zoo which is supposedly the best in the UAE, but may not be a good idea in the heat.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Avoid the zoo in the summer. I was tempted out a few years ago by the spiel that in the summer it's all floodlit, the animals sleep all day and come out at night. Absolute nonsense, saw hardly anything at night except a few of those pathetic deer looking things.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

If your visitors enjoy water sports try: Wadi Adventure

Tried the white water rafting and was good fun. 

Also went to Jabel Hafeet afterwards but was ok.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I did the surfing there which was great but frigging exhausting!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

We went to the zoo a few years ago and it was fantastic and they have done more to it,but like another poster said go at another time unless you get a cool day now[lol].
The hotel at the top of the mountain is very very nice and has a nice bar and a band that plays at night plus a great pool plus a good reasonable buffet restaurant so you can walk around in there for a few minutes.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

there is a hotel with a pool in jebeel hafeet. and there is a newly opened waterpark thats called wadi adventure. im sure your guests will enjoy .


----------

